# Update....



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello

I had my first scan today (6w) I feel gutted and numb.  The foetus was very very small for 6w, meaning either its not been growing for a while or its already gone  

I have another scan on February 7th and if it hasn't grown and nature hasn't taken its course I will then be booked in for a DNC later that week.

I'm trying to stay positive but looks like I maybe back on Clomid in a few months.

Speak to you soon ladies and good luck with your BFP's

Bev xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Bev,

I am so sorry, I really hope that things turn around for you.  Have they checked your hormone levels?  If not I would get them checked, then again 48 hours later and if they are rising it is a really good sign.

Please keep us posted and I will be sending positive vibes your way.

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Bev honey lots of     vibes to you, hope it all turns around for you


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Bev - been there myself - very sad news - have they taken bloods?  With my last the sonographer said it was hard to date by size alone and more accurate with a hcg level to work with.  
Sending you a hug - we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sending you  bev

i hope this works out for you

big hugs
suzie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bev

My heart goes out to you i have been there before too, like two of the other girls say have they checked your bloods!!! sending you loads of      

I know its hard but try to stay positive and good luck for your scan!!

Take Care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Bev,

You are in more thoughts and I hope you have a positive outcome,

Lou x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Bev
Thinking of you my dear.  Hope everything is ok, sending loads of    
Take care
Karen xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this, I really do hope evberything is OK ((((hugs))))

Loubie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww Bev hunnie please do not loose hope sweetie  blimey your post pulled at my heart strings so much that I cannot even start to imagine how you are feeling.  Please try and remain hopeful though hun although I know that'll be hard.


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Bev,

Hopefully all will be ok I will keep my fingers crossed for you x 

Maxine
x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Am thinking of you Bev, keep positive, lots of love nd luck
Emma xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Bev hunny  

Am thinking of you & hoping that its a positive outcome 

Take care sweetie
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Bev, I'm so sorry honey. I can't imagine how your feeling but wanted to send you   and say we're all here for you.

LoL
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

try and stay   hon - thinking of you!!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies over the weekend ladies.

I am slightly more confused today.  After reading some of your replies I called my "scanner" today and asked to have the HCG blood tests, she said it wasn't worth it because I wouldn't get results until after I had scan - that bit is fine.

After discussing DnC and various miscarriage information with me on Friday, I was sure this was the end of this pregnancy, she seemed to be unable to offer me any "" news at all.

After speaking with her today, she seemed like a completely different person.  I asked her how old she thought the feotus was she said about 5w (so only a week early than expected), I said could this be down to late implantation - she said YES definately - why on earth couldn't she have told me that last Friday    She asked me if I thought she shouldn't have been so "doom and gloom" and not told me about the miscarriage stuff, I said no i'd have preferred to know but found it very difficult to take on board.

So after telling all the people who knew that "the baby was probably dead" and dealing with all that goes with that, its now not as cut and dry as it first seemed.... 

So no real news just a glimmer of hope.

Bev xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

oh Bev honey, what a rollercoaster for you.  Of course she should have told you the POSSIBLE 'doom and gloom' but also tell you what she said on the phone about bean being 5wks!!!  your bean won't get a heart beat till 6 weeks.  

sending you loads and loads of        thoughs.

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh my goodness Bev, how much do you have to go through.  I really hope everything turns out well and little bean hangs on in there, thinking of you and everything crossed


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Bev,

I can't believe that she didn't explain things properly to you, that is terrible.  When I had my 6 week scan, they couldn't see anything but still wouldn't confirm it was a mc until they had my blood test results.  

At my local EPU, they did the blood test in the morning and I phoned for the results at 4.30pm the same day, so i don't know why she is saying it would take longer.

Anyway, I have everything crossed for you that you get to see the heartbeat next week.

Take care
Love Tracy


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm still holding onto the fact that the sack was by no means empty, there was definately something there.  Although was shaped more like a dash than a jelly bean


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hold on to that glimmer of hope Bev - no matter how small it is - hang on in there! dr's have been known to get things wrong and hopefully that's what's happened here hon and the dates are just wrong

         

S
xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Bev, stay positive    and I know easier said than done but try not to worry to much.

Sending you   and  

Jo

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Try and stay as calm as possible Bev, and stay positive!  xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Bev hunny...what a roller coaster you're experiencing...sending you loads & loads of positive sticky vibes    

Take care 

Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh no it is awful being on this rollercoaster - ive had similar when i had a m/c then an ectopic a week later!!  It was so up and down, nobody knew what was going on   Awful!

I'm surprised at 5 weeks they can see a featus cos i was told they couldnt see it until 6 weeks. I had m/c at 5 half weeks and ectopic at 6 half. ??

I really hope its good news, everything crossed for you tho. xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

they can see it, its just a sack with a tiny line, about the size of a small grain of rice.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats exactly what it was like Kim, no shape to the little bean just a "dash" in the sack.


----------

